# How to bypass factory amp?



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 2000 Maxima and I plan on adding 2 pairs of speakers and an amp to my system. But by doing so I have to bypass the factory amp. How should I go about doing this?

*This car is equipped with the bose system.


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you going to stick with the factory head unit?

If going aftermarket then it's pretty darn easy, RCA's to amps and amps to speakers. 

If keeping your factory HU then you will most likely need to get some type of component to give you RCA outputs. Many great choices out there such as JL audio cleansweep, MTX REQ5, audition Bit1.1, JBL MS8 and a few others. From one of these components you go to the amps via RCA's and then back out to speakers. You can find your stock amp and use the outgoing speaker cables to go directly to your existing speakers and tap into those if you want to go the easy route and just use the factory wires. 

I hope that answered the question? 

I guess you could just get amps with speaker level connections as well but I have yet to hear a system that sounded good using this method.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

as long as you have a way to get signal to the new amplifiers, if all you want to do if shut off the stock amplifier, unplug it.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

What exactly do you intend to install? You can utilize the OEM speaker harness by simply unplugging it from the amp and tapping the appropriate wires, or just forgo the OEM wiring entirely by running your own speaker wires to each location. (Still unplug the OEM amp from power though)


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

tseng2394 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima and I plan on adding 2 pairs of speakers and an amp to my system. But by doing so I have to bypass the factory amp. How should I go about doing this?
> 
> *This car is equipped with the bose system.


Unclear as to what you want to do exactly. Does “adding 2 pairs of speakers and an amp to my system,” mean your keeping your factory head unit, speakers and amp/amps?

My wife’s Infiniti has a bose system and each speaker has a separate amp mounted to the back of the speaker itself.

You may want to check out the Maxima forum, I’m sure whatever you want to do has been done before.


----------



## tseng2394 (Jun 12, 2011)

angelspeedfreak said:


> Are you going to stick with the factory head unit?
> 
> If going aftermarket then it's pretty darn easy, RCA's to amps and amps to speakers.
> 
> ...


I am going aftermarket and I do have an aftermarket HU. I just needed to know if I was missing anything before I install the new 4 chan amp + the 2 pairs of speakers.


Chaos said:


> What exactly do you intend to install? You can utilize the OEM speaker harness by simply unplugging it from the amp and tapping the appropriate wires, or just forgo the OEM wiring entirely by running your own speaker wires to each location. (Still unplug the OEM amp from power though)


I'm planning to install a 4 chan and 2 pairs of speakers. Yes, I plan on running all new speaker wire.


SoundChaser said:


> Unclear as to what you want to do exactly. Does “adding 2 pairs of speakers and an amp to my system,” mean your keeping your factory head unit, speakers and amp/amps?
> 
> My wife’s Infiniti has a bose system and each speaker has a separate amp mounted to the back of the speaker itself.
> 
> You may want to check out the Maxima forum, I’m sure whatever you want to do has been done before.


Switching out to aftermarket everything. I'm positive the factory amp is in the trunk.


----------

